# Anyone been to Burrs Country Park Site



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Anyone used the CC site at Burrs Country Park Bury ?


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Yes it's a great site. We were there earlier this year
Steam trains run at the weekend and a cosy pub just outside the main gate of the site serving real ale!
Bury is about half an hours walk.
Other rural walks from the site
Recommended

Soundman


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Many times. 

One of my favorite sites.


Popular with many others as well and is often fully booked at the weekend, even in the depths of winter.


Pete 8)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Market day wed, fri and sat, excellent market, dont forget your black puddings :lol: :lol:

new town centre

campsite fairly new, very nice and pleasant setting
Aldra


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Got snowed in there for 3 days Dec. '08.




Pete 8)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=7698

reviews always appreciated :idea:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Its got to be one of the nearest CC Sites to you Dave, and well worth a visit.

As Soundman says you dont need to walk far for some elbow exercise (at the entrance) and there is a pleasant walk within the grounds. 

Reasonably close to Bury Town Centre. 

Good site


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I was going to say it's also very easy to get into Manchester centre by tram - then saw you live in Oldham! So hardly a novelty...


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

It says on iCampsite that it is not suitable for large motorhomes - we have a 8m tag axel euramobil 810 - would we be ok? Thinking of visiting soon....


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> It says on iCampsite that it is not suitable for large motorhomes - we have a 8m tag axel euramobil 810 - would we be ok? Thinking of visiting soon....


I can't see why not. I have definatly seen large tag axles there and pretty sure I saw an RV there one time. The access road is a little narrow near the end but not for long and its a dead end so not too much traffic coming the other way.
The motorhome service point is the biggest and best I have ever come across at a CC site.

Trevor


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

CC Website they can handle upto 11.6 metres.

Looking at some of our photos, there was plenty of space left length wise on our pitches (we are only 6.3m ) and you could always have the overhang over the grass if it were a problem.

See you are Bristol based so would be wanting to tour. Its in a good spot for Manchester area and also the Lancashire and surrounding countryside.

Buses, Trains(mainline), and Trams all available from Bury if you want to use public transport


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Stayed here many many times. It's our favourite CC Site. Not only is it a great location, IMHO it's the best kept site on the network.

Toilet block is always clean, and more importantly operational. It appears to becoming more and more of an issue on CC Sites where shower cubicles, toilet cubicles and sinks are closed due to requiring repair. Never the case at Burrs.

You will have no issue with a Tag Axle. I have a Chieftain at 8.7m and I cannot think of any of the pitches I would not be able to use. They all have a lot of space at the back for overhand. However, all the pitches are large enough you would not need too.

It's becoming more and more difficult to book a weekend here. A very popular site.

Enjoy

Stewart


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

yes! it was the only place that a group of us could get in for New year-when we were 'snowed off' at Berwick-the wardens had done a sterling job of snow clearing. There's more info on my blog but I can recommend it. It's a bit strange driving over coblles to get there though!
The pub is really friendly and does pub grub.


----------

